# Hybrid DWA Snakes?



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

Has anyone seen or heard of any Hybrid DWA snakes?

I know Hybrids are a touchy subject but this is purely out of curiosity.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some Bitis species have been bred together and crotalus


----------



## MattS (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah I've heard of the Gabino which I assume is Gaboon / Rhino viper. How about any elapids?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Seen some of the crotalus hybridising, thing i know is they may look beautiful but not only have you got all the toxins from one snake but all from the other surely? So that means you'd get a nice cocktail of neurotoxins and hemotoxins, and alot would need to be researched in terms of AV.
Correct me if im wrong : victory:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Seen some of the crotalus hybridising, thing i know is they may look beautiful but not only have you got all the toxins from one snake but all from the other surely? So that means you'd get a nice cocktail of neurotoxins and hemotoxins, and alot would need to be researched in terms of AV.
> Correct me if im wrong : victory:


That would probably not be a problem as most north if not all north american crotalus can be treated with the antivenom Crofab.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Seen some of the crotalus hybridising, thing i know is they may look beautiful but not only have you got all the toxins from one snake but all from the other surely? So that means you'd get a nice cocktail of neurotoxins and hemotoxins, and alot would need to be researched in terms of AV.
> Correct me if im wrong : victory:


translated:
get bit by a hybrid and your donald ducked mate!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

There are hybrids about, but since they come from the genus they can be treated with the same antivenom. 

Rattlesnakes all can be treated with crofab, gabinoś can be treated with samir etc. 

Although having a mix of toxins could potentially be like taking a bite from two snakes at the same time...


























































Gabino viper -bio-ken.com


East/west diamondback

Tonnes of other hybrids about, i know of hybrid death adders, timber/diamondback rattlesnakes etc many naturally occuring across the wild areas


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I have heard of some hybrids within the Vipera-group too.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

so i take it both toxins are always carried??? one for the mother one from the father?! Also has breeding in the F2 generation produced fertile offspring????


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Since hybrids aren't any particular species does that mean they would be legal to keep without a license? loop hole style???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no because the DWA states all front fanged venomous snakes


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Myo said:


> Since hybrids aren't any particular species does that mean they would be legal to keep without a license? loop hole style???


 Nope, the DWA isnt species specific with front fanged venomous snakes. it's just ALL front fangs = DWA. In theory you could cross a gabby with a blood python and so long as it was still venomous and front fanged it'd be instantly on the list.

What about hybrid cobras?
Say Naja Pallida X Naja Haje ??


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Rain said:


> Nope, the DWA isnt species specific with front fanged venomous snakes. it's just ALL front fangs = DWA. In theory you could cross a gabby with a blood python and so long as it was still venomous and front fanged it'd be instantly on the list.
> 
> What about hybrid cobras?
> Say Naja Pallida X Naja Haje ??[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> That would be quite a mix - the ultimate predator! You've got the red spitter who can obviously spit its venom mixed with the egyptian who also packs a punch, what would it look like? Would it keep its red from the pallida but have the bands of the Haje. Very interested question Rain: victory:


I doubt the result would be able to spit venom, as it would need a lot of the specially adapted cephalic structure of _N. pallida_ to be passed on. But if it could, it would be immense!


----------

